# Just completed



## cowsnapples (May 1, 2011)

Last month I found a great deal on a 24" tabletop 4 shaft loom. 

I have been practicing weaving patterns just to get the hang of how the loom works and learning how to read a draft. 

Thursday night I grabbed some peaches and cream yarn and started weaving a towel. I was so pleased with how it was looking. Last night I finished the lovely towel.

I was very surprised when I pulled it off the loom and my design pretty much disappeared. Imagine my shock when I turned the weaving over and saw exactly what I had been weaving but in the reverse.

Is this normal, or did it only happen because I was using a worsted weight yarn? 
I do something wrong?


----------



## RenegadeJane (Dec 4, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it depends on whether you have a rising shed or a sinking shed.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't know the reason for this but have seen it happen. I think it has to do with whether a draft is warp faced or weft faced? Not sure if 'faced' is the right word but look it up. 
Your fabric looks a bit loose to me for a kitchen towel. Are you getting the wip correct and using the correct reed?


----------



## cowsnapples (May 1, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> I think it depends on whether you have a rising shed or a sinking shed.


Thank you for the input. I'll look up the difference of the shed.


----------



## cowsnapples (May 1, 2011)

MMWRay said:


> I don't know the reason for this but have seen it happen. I think it has to do with whether a draft is warp faced or weft faced? Not sure if 'faced' is the right word but look it up.
> Your fabric looks a bit loose to me for a kitchen towel. Are you getting the wip correct and using the correct reed?


Thank you for the input. Honestly I found the draft on Pinterest with no description, I liked the look of the pattern and went for it....I tend to do that. I used a 10 dent reed since I used a category 4 yarn. I plan on using this towel as more of a hand towel in the kitchen, not really meant to dry dishes, more decorative.


----------



## cowsnapples (May 1, 2011)

RenegadeJane said:


> Very nice!


Thank you.


----------



## gudrunshepherd708 (9 mo ago)

cowsnapples said:


> Last month I found a great deal on a 24" tabletop 4 shaft loom.
> 
> I have been practicing weaving patterns just to get the hang of how the loom works and learning how to read a draft.
> 
> ...


looks nice, but i dont know anything about weaving


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Lovely! You should be proud. Once it's washed and dried, it is likely to "full" (bloom and fill in gaps and maybe tighten up). I have found 8/2 cotton best for kitchen towels.


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

Looks very nice to me!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice first weave


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

cowsnapples said:


> Last month I found a great deal on a 24" tabletop 4 shaft loom.
> 
> I have been practicing weaving patterns just to get the hang of how the loom works and learning how to read a draft.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------

